# Soft Box recommendations



## Bluffkin (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey all, 

I've just been given £100 in Amazon vouchers from work as a thank you for producing some "outstanding work". Currently I have 2 strobe flashes. (Lencarta S rings I think) with reflective umbrellas (40").

As I am learning, I am only using one of the flashes. As a start, I am taking profile shots for friends and family. Should I look to buying a softbox? From my understanding, it will produce a softer light and help control shadows?

Should I get octagon or square? I doubt I will be shooting full body, so won't need a rectangle for now. 

Something like this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00ERSDAEO?keywords=lencarta&qid=1447320454&ref_=sr_1_14&sr=8-14

Thanks!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 12, 2015)

What flashes?

theses are more or less the same thing and can work with both monolights and speedlights:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...=lencarta&qid=1447320454&ref_=sr_1_14&sr=8-14


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 12, 2015)

The flashes are Lencarta SmartFlash 2 400Ws. So you would agree that I should certainly get a soft box and keep the reflective umbrella for larger groups?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2015)

It depends; a soft box, octa-box, brolly-box, or whatever form it comes in, is a very useful and versatile modifier, but if you've already got umbrellas, then the differences are going to be slight and subtle.  If there isn't something you need more, than it would be a good choice, but if there are other things (triggers, cables, what-have-you), then I would go in that direction.


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the comment. 
There isn't really anything I can think of apart from new glass. But EVERYBODY ALWAYS NEEDS GLASS 

It's mainly because my umbrellas are reflective and not a diffuser, so thought it would make quite a big difference?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2015)

The main difference will be in the "wrap" that is, the transition of the light from full brilliance to full shadow and how it 'wraps' around the subject.  With a good quality softbox, you will get greater wrap than with a reflecting umbrella.  That said, the difference will not be 'night and day', and it would take an experienced eye, in most casts to determine which modifier was used.   Remember too that the basic reflecting umbrella was the studio standard for 50+ years and a LOT of great images were made with them.  They can't be all bad!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 12, 2015)

Bluffkin said:


> It's mainly because my umbrellas are reflective and not a diffuser, so thought it would make quite a big difference?



add the diffuser, and it's essentially an octobox.

this talks of the differences: Softbox vs Umbrella vs Brollybox vs Silver Bounce Umbrella vs Others | Jimmy America - Melbourne Photographer


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 12, 2015)

The 60" Softbox picture is the best one their, just seems to make everything softer and the back shadow actually pleasing with no distractions. 

So my choices are the softbox are a diffuser add on to add to my existing umbrella. His picture was the 2nd best in my opinion. Both will work. 

Hmm! more research! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2015)

I looked up your studio monolights on-line--those look very good for the price! very good feature set. Yes, that is the S-type , three-lug style mount made popular by Bowens, and since adopted by multiple other companies.

here is a type of 8-rib reflecting umbrella box that is a pretty good value: Softbox Umbrella Reflective 42inch     These are being sold through a USA vendor, but are probably also available on Amazon from multiple vendors. These mount using the umbrella shaft mounting, and work pretty well with both speedlights and studio flash units. I bought a pair some years back...still in good condition. Surprisingly well-made for the price....built better than the Lastolite Umbrella Box that costs $80 each.

There are plenty of modifier types. I like this type because the light is doubly diffused...it hits the concave side of the umbrella, and then the light is reflected back, and diffused by the front white nylon cover. The drawstring closure system on these works splendidly, on flashes of widely different sizes. These set up fast, take down fast, and never require a speedring to be packed. These are an option to the 42-Pound Sterling octa seen in your post above.


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you very much all


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 20, 2015)

I've been looking into the inverse-square law and came across a video where the photographer shot a model with a softbox right up to her face. The result was a brilliant (in my opinion) picture of light contrast and a jet black background. That is a shot I am interested in replicating as I have a few friends asking for it. Can this kind of shot be produced with the umbrellas that @Derrel recommended? I heard they spill too much light to achieve that result? Let me know asap please as I want to buy something today for a delivery tomorrow. I'm on call so will be stuck indoors. Perfect time to play around with lights etc.

Bluffkin


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

this was one _shoot-through_ umbrella:




Single Light Selfie by The Braineack, on Flickr

I was standing maybe 4-5' from a dark felt/velvet background. you can see there's some spillage on the BG, but not a lot.

What derrel linked is essentially a softbox.  it's directional and diffused; it's just not rectangle.  You'd no doubt be able to do the shot you're looking for with those "collasable softboxes".


----------



## Punisher911 (Nov 20, 2015)

Would need to see the pic for reference, but I'm guessing a softbox with a grid will do what you want.


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 20, 2015)

at around 6.42. 

@Braineack - sorry when you say collapsable softboxes...do you mean the umbrellas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

how is a bounce umbrella with a diffused panel [collasable softbox] essentally any different than the octobox in his video?

the only real difference is the direction the light source faces, which adds another layer of scattering light.


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> how is a bounce umbrella with a diffused panel [collasable softbox] essentally any different than the octobox in his video?



I don't know. That's why I asked.

As long as I can get the same result with the jet black background, then I'll buy them


----------



## Bluffkin (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your help. I just bought these as per your recommendations. 

Thank you  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/... Reflective&qid=1448033061&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, that Amazon link looks good. Appears to be the same box and the same carry/storage sleeve that SK Enterprises is selling. ANY type of light that is used very close to a subject, like the 1-foot distance in the Adorama TV video above at 6:42, will create dramatic light fall-off...with the camera's exposure set properly for the bright side of the model's face, the background will be very dark in  an indoor setting...because the background will likely be 10,11,12 f/stop values darker than the brightly-lighted face that is within a foot of an umbrella, softbox, or umbrella box.

braineack's one-light selfie above shows the same thing...subject lighted...background very dark.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 20, 2015)

I was trying to show it was still achievable even with a light-scattering shoot-through.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2015)

Braineack said:
			
		

> I was trying to show it was still achievable even with a light-scattering shoot-through.



Yes, and your example showed that pretty well. I just wanted to assure the OP that **any** light that is bright, and placed relatively close to the subject, can create the steep (rapid, significant) fall-off of light, as shown in the Adorama TV video linked above...as the video shows, when the light source is CLOSE to the subject, the fall-off in light intensity is very rapid and significant; but around 16 feet distant from the light, the degree of fall-off in light intensity is very minimal, almost imperceptible across the width of that big reflector board.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 20, 2015)

Good thread with a lot of great info!


----------

